# The push to take America's guns



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Sean Hannity is right. Those beating the drums for gun control are the Hollywood Elite with their armed bodyguards, and the various powers that be in government and Industry.

It was very much in evidence yesterday in Pittsburgh, where the event “Open Doors” allowed access to parts of buildings the public rarely sees. Company Boardrooms and the like. The areas protected by ranks of security guards, magnetometers, x-ray machines, and bomb-sniffing dogs were — 

The Federal and County Courts, the City and County Government offices, Corporation Headquarters, and especially The Big Banks.

These people want the public disarmed; they’re not threatened. Ever.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

One must look behind the rhetoric to see the agenda. It is not gun control they want. That is only the step that opens the door for disarming the citizens by TAKING our guns. Once disarmed, we are no longer a real threat to the ultimate goal of rule by the elites. There are many paid patsies along the way, who have willingly sold out for personal gain, leaving only the armed ruling class in power. Reread the last sentence I wrote. Yes, they will remain armed.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

It's never been about gun control. It's about control of "We the People". As means to an end, they must, eventually, one way or the other, get the guns.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I agree with all of the above. The excuses for gun control are always crime and mass murder which those whom advocate disarmament of the masses do not give a hoot about. It's about being in and staying in control. Having the masses do what they are told or else. What happens to the masses is irrelevant as long as those at the top get what they want. This is why giving in to anything with the gun grabbers no matter how reasonable it sounds will resulte in a loss of rights in ways never imagined.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

In NYC, if you are rich and politically connected, you can get a concealed carry license

This pretty much applies across the board on liberal controlled cities.

The average Joe like us is not even considered for one within those city limits.

The leftist are trying to turn us into European type government, the ruling class has whatever they want.

Their bodyguards carry subguns like we would carry a semi pistol.

It is so apparent today, those democratic bastards have nothing but outward contempt for all of us working class people. 

Hildabitch let it slip so many times.

We are just useful tools, fools to them, like a piece of gum, use it then throw away, no further thought or concern.

Actually, after giving it a second thought, we are merely toilet paper to wipe their asses with.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> Sean Hannity is right. Those beating the drums for gun control are the Hollywood Elite with their armed bodyguards, and the various powers that be in government and Industry.
> 
> It was very much in evidence yesterday in Pittsburgh, where the event "Open Doors" allowed access to parts of buildings the public rarely sees. Company Boardrooms and the like. The areas protected by ranks of security guards, magnetometers, x-ray machines, and bomb-sniffing dogs were -
> 
> ...


AZ tried to pass a law that would allow CC holders to take their firearms into courts, etc. or put in 
magnetic detectors to prevent criminals from carrying a weapon into the building (no machines now). 
Logic was if CC holders have to leave their firearm outside the building, the rest of the people should 
be checked to prevent criminals from carrying a weapon inside. Didn't make it!


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

paraquack said:


> AZ tried to pass a law that would allow CC holders to take their firearms into courts, etc. or put in
> magnetic detectors to prevent criminals from carrying a weapon into the building (no machines now).


No magnetic detectors in your courts @paraquack , in my lowly Cochise county we have 3 guards on the front door with a magnetic detector, xray machine, and gun lockers. Only one guard on the back door, and he's not always there... :vs_shocked:

But they won't get in the front door, and the last time I was there they had a bunch of guys from a landscaping company cleaning up the court house, they had real spiffy orange jumpsuits...

*Rancher 
*


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Typical NRA they are coming for your guns BS. NO one is coming for the guns. 

NRA has been pushing that since the early 70's and we still have guns. Make sure to run out and buy 10 more while you still can , panic buy and run the price up Buy another 10,000 rounds as the 5,000 you already have is not enough.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

RJAMES said:


> Typical NRA they are coming for your guns BS. NO one is coming for the guns.
> 
> NRA has been pushing that since the early 70's and we still have guns. Make sure to run out and buy 10 more while you still can , panic buy and run the price up Buy another 10,000 rounds as the 5,000 you already have is not enough.


THIS ^^^^ is THE attitude that the left just loves.

Make fun of, . . . mock the efforts of those who understand the agenda, . . . and in general put down those who truly do want to pass a "free" society to our children, and beyond.

RJAMES, . . . you are sick............ why don't you just sign out, . . . sign off, . . . and go find some pool of liberal stupidity in which you will fit more closely.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Typical NRA they are coming for your guns BS. NO one is coming for the guns.
> 
> NRA has been pushing that since the early 70's and we still have guns. Make sure to run out and buy 10 more while you still can , panic buy and run the price up Buy another 10,000 rounds as the 5,000 you already have is not enough.


RJ

Thought you'd gotten the message. It is about taking guns out of the hands of law abiding citizens. It's never about making criminals pay. But hey it that's what you want, guess the rest of us will keep out voting you'all at the polls


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Even though @RJAMES doesn't want to believe it you and he need look no further than CA. The leaders of this state have said they want to make it impossible for law abiding citizens to get firearms while at this very moment they are lessening penalties for criminals who use firearms during their crimes because "it's biased against minorities". This is the Left's agenda.

If the Left actually cared about saving people's lives they would be in the inner cities where there are more deaths weekly than what happened in LV.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RJAMES said:


> ...Buy another 10,000 rounds as the 5,000 you already have is not enough.


Question; You know what I call 5000 or even 10,000 rounds?

Answer; A Good Start!:vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

RJAMES said:


> Typical NRA they are coming for your guns BS. NO one is coming for the guns.
> 
> *Of course they are. Its a major step in ultimately having an elitist one world alignment rule. You do see THAT coming I hope?*
> 
> ...


Response to this rose colored glasses response and typical liberal worldview ^^^^^^


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Question; You know what I call 5000 or even 10,000 rounds?
> 
> Answer; A Good Start!:vs_laugh:


I call it the last place filling on another pallet.:devil::devil::devil:

Hell, I have 5k of M80 stacked next to the Governor Winthrop desk.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

RJAMES said:


> Typical NRA they are coming for your guns BS. NO one is coming for the guns.
> 
> NRA has been pushing that since the early 70's and we still have guns. Make sure to run out and buy 10 more while you still can , panic buy and run the price up Buy another 10,000 rounds as the 5,000 you already have is not enough.


For anyone in Illinois it isn't BS or a theory. Illinois House Bill 4107 that was read in last week is built to run on the Las Vegas emotion. It bans bump stocks and then moves on to bring Illinois up to New Jersey level stupid in one gigantic leap. There is talk that if that bill goes they will bring Senate Bill 1657 back out of mothballs. That one has already passed in the Senate and was only a few votes shy in the House so that is a very real threat. House Bill 0271 is waiting in committee and would be the third bill to be pulled out if the other two go through.

HB 4107 would go into effect immediately upon passing (no new purchases) with 300 days for full compliance with all conditions. Any magazines you have over 10 rounds? Either destroy them or get them out of the state - no partial loading or modified capacity. Have any semi auto rifles with detachable magazines? Full registration, fingerprinting, affidavit required on your storage, required to use a locking mechanism so you can't use it immediately, can only hand them down to an heir or they have to go go out of state, etc. No more telescoping stocks, barrel shrouds, forward grips or other spooky looking items. There is some other goodness in this one too.

SB 1657 is the gun dealer licensing act. It would create an entirely new state licensing process for all gun dealers that doesn't exist today. Includes a new kangaroo court for anyone who runs afoul of this new agency. The bill defines all of the flaming hoops that a dealer must jump through to get licensed and stay that way. It includes plenty of fees, paperwork and infrequently offered mandatory events such that licensing could take you close to a year and cost you a mint. It will up the dealer's fun factor to endure the new state level inspections. The buried gem in this bill is that it pokes a hole in the existing state preemption of all things firearm and allows ALL levels of government to do anything they feel like in relation to gun dealer licensing in addition to the state so your county and municipality can get in on the fun. This bill is designed to do nothing more than drive all gun dealers out of business.

HB 0217 is the ammunition serialization bill. It would require all ammunition in the state meet a set of microstamping requirements that only one vendor in the country makes the equipment to supposedly do. All that ammunition you now own? Has to go, no grandfather clause. That reloading equipment you have? Useless. Mail order purchases? Nuh uh, not for you any longer. Your cost per round? Astronomical since you will have to buy from the one or two companies that bought the stupid equipment to make your magically stamped rounds. Those less common calibers you like? No more ammo at all since it isn't profitable for the approved ammunition vendor to license the tech for less popular rounds. Full registration of who buys every box of ammunition and that database is in the hands of the state. How long before someone shows up at your door because you bought two whole 50 round boxes of 9mm this month?

*The hell they aren't coming for our guns.*


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Im sure there are other more leftist friendly prepper forums out there. So, why do some of our members stay if they feel we are alarmists, conspiracy theorists, etc?

I have my thoughts and I'm sure some of you would agree.

So why do these people, knowing how they are viewed, remain?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Coastie dad said:


> Im sure there are other more leftist friendly prepper forums out there. So, why do some of our members stay if they feel we are alarmists, conspiracy theorists, etc?
> 
> I have my thoughts and I'm sure some of you would agree.
> 
> So why do these people, knowing how they are viewed, remain?


So they can keep an eye on us.

Personally, I know guns are evil. I'll leave that to govt to protect me. Cause they will, right?


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

Well, I can tell you how well the government took care of my ancestral family. It involves a little story about them being moved to Indian territory....


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I would give the libs high marks for once again controlling the agenda. All this talk about obammy care and tax reform are done. Nothing will happen this year now with the gun crap on the block. 

Next year will start the mid term election and no one will stick their necks out. Once again they have done a great job of making trump ineffective even without the RINO's.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Coastie dad said:


> Im sure there are other more leftist friendly prepper forums out there. So, why do some of our members stay if they feel we are alarmists, conspiracy theorists, etc?
> 
> I have my thoughts and I'm sure some of you would agree.
> 
> So why do these people, knowing how they are viewed, remain?


For the girls? :vs_worry:


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Remember folks--
gun control is just one step in Alinsky's-- rules for radicals
That is the guide for installing a socialist govt.
It is all part of the agenda

Look up the list and check off the ones already accomplished.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Stand by for ammo purchase limits and reporting.
Never forget these words, and she still stands by them.
Dianne Feinstein:
"All vets are mentally ill in some way and government should prevent them from owning firearms."


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

As usual they want to penalize over 100 million people for the actions of one! 

Why is it when it a Bauming they go after the baumer but when it's a shewting
they go after the gunn?

Misspelling intentional


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

sideKahr said:


> Sean Hannity is right. Those beating the drums for gun control are the Hollywood Elite with their armed bodyguards, and the various powers that be in government and Industry.


Nope, they're not.

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/07/...-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope, they're not.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/07/...ell-region®ion=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


Don't you have an illegal alien to surrender to or something?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope, they're not.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/07/...ell-region®ion=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


And we're supposed to believe that's a credible article why? If she/he/it were an actual "responsible gun owner" their kids would already know proper basic rules.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Wait, wait, wait.

You don't believe a published opinion, but you believe statements from a) Hollywood "elite", (whatever that means) and b) members of this forum?

mm-kay... I see now.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Jammer Six said:


> Wait, wait, wait.
> 
> You don't believe a published opinion, but you believe statements from a) Hollywood "elite", (whatever that means) and b) members of this forum?
> 
> mm-kay... I see now.


I hold the opinions of some here in the most highest regard, as I know they are based on facts derived from research and a constitutionalist worldview. Your opinions would not be inclusive in that group.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Nope, they're not.
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2017/10/07/...ell-region®ion=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well


Uh, yes they are.

Just because you went to the NYT and found an Op-Ed written by some liberal who thinks the 2nd Amendment is about hunting doesn't mean the Liberal Elite aren't, as usual, pushing for gun control. The bodies weren't room temp before they started up their bile production.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Let us not forget how this went down, it serves as a reminder of what can happen.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

If you have never seen the logic, here is your reminder from Chuck Woolery, the game show host. One of the best common sense gun advocate videos out there.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Let us not forget how this went down, it serves as a reminder of what can happen.
> 
> View attachment 56442


Thanks, Watchman , . . . I just wonder if the ugly ol' hag is still breathing and upright.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Chuck has a great voice, and makes perfect sense.

The Right to Keep and Bear Arms is in the Constitution. The Constitution is the law of the land. We are a nation of laws, not men. If you want to control guns, you must first change the Constitution. Seems pretty straightforward.

Those men who advocate end runs around the Constitution, or who pass laws in violation of it, are breaking the law. Resist!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> Thanks, Watchman , . . . I just wonder if the ugly ol' hag is still breathing and upright.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


Good news, the **** bitch/butch died in Florida last year, good riddance.

Might have been a hildabitch loose end cleanup action.

Back then I thought the two were "lez be friends" types.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Any time anyone talks about banning something, it's never about the thing they want to ban. It's always about control.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> Chuck has a great voice, and makes perfect sense.
> 
> The Right to Keep and Bear Arms is in the Constitution. The Constitution is the law of the land. We are a nation of laws, not men. If you want to control guns, you must first change the Constitution. Seems pretty straightforward.
> 
> Those men who advocate end runs around the Constitution, or who pass laws in violation of it, are breaking the law. Resist!


Judging by actions of the FBI and Justice Department, we're a nation of laws only for the little people. The rules don't apply to the elite.


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

In my reality, they'll never get away with going door to door to pick up guns. They can expand the number restricted from owning, not going to makes guns and ammo go away. I'm with the repeal of gun laws of whatever year. Just my view is they'll never be able to abolish guns. I wonder how many are stashed in Australia, they make big news of how many they get. Those are the guns they know about. jmo.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> Thanks, Watchman , . . . I just wonder if the ugly ol' hag is still breathing and upright.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


From the Nephilim bloodline .... no doubt.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> From the Nephilim bloodline .... no doubt.


Naw, its mother was right off the boat from the island of ******.

Keeping deserved company with El Diablo now I hope.

Getting reamed with a post hole auger, bitch.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> Good news, the **** bitch/butch died in Florida last year, good riddance.
> 
> Might have been a hildabitch loose end cleanup action.
> 
> Back then I thought the two were "lez be friends" types.


I don't wish bad news on anyone, . . .

But I have to admit when I read Socom's post, . . . I did kinda smile.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

dwight55 said:


> I don't wish bad news on anyone, . . .
> 
> But I have to admit when I read Socom's post, . . . I did kinda smile.
> 
> ...


There would not have been so many people to die untimely deaths if she had died 30 years sooner.

Again I say good riddance to that **** bitch, add Theodora Kennedy to that pile of useless trash.

Both are stains on the honor of this great country.


----------

